# Unknown Italian Opera Song



## SergiuSerg (Feb 28, 2020)

Hello there!

While I am new and I am not exactly sure how such a question/request would be regarded here, I have been searching far and wide for a italian opera song (possibly Mario Lanza?) heard during a video game presentation.

Besides searching myself I also started asking around but without much luck so here I am... 
hoping some well versed user who îs knowledgeable can name it perhaps.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-645346398%2Funknown-opera-song

Thank you very much, it is kindly appreciated!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I hear something in the very distance, the spoken language makes it almost impossible to hear anything, do you have more info about the presentation.


----------



## SergiuSerg (Feb 28, 2020)

Sadly, not much.

The song was cut from the game Mafia 2 and there is no trace of it apart from what was heard during the presentation...


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SergiuSerg said:


> Sadly, not much.
> 
> The song was cut from the game Mafia 2 and there is no trace of it apart from what was heard during the presentation...


Did you try this?

https://open.spotify.com/playlist/6tToivgzuc6Fhn5gWQb9Di


----------



## SergiuSerg (Feb 28, 2020)

Yup, it was removed from the released game soundtrack and we are trying to figure out what this song was to restore it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

SergiuSerg said:


> Yup, it was removed from the released game soundtrack and we are trying to figure out what this song was to restore it.


https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1181833/soundtrack?ref_=tt_trv_snd
Another source.....


----------



## SergiuSerg (Feb 28, 2020)

As said, sadly it is no use since it isn't credited.

Best case scenario I can hope for is someone can recognize it from the low quality bit but it isn't very likely. 

Still, thank you for giving me some time and thought. Very kind.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

It's a Neapolitan song. However I am not sure which one because there isn't enough of the track.

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I highly doubt that it was Lanza


----------



## SergiuSerg (Feb 28, 2020)

The Conte said:


> It's a Neapolitan song. However I am not sure which one because there isn't enough of the track.
> 
> N.


Not a bad lead, this could help me get closer to finding it.

Will try listening to a few more playlists, here is hoping. Thanks!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

nina foresti said:


> I highly doubt that it was Lanza


I can't quite make out who the tenor might be either. However, I guess that is less important than knowing what the song is.

N.


----------



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

I might be wrong, but I think the tenor might be Beniamino Gigli.


----------



## SergiuSerg (Feb 28, 2020)

Comparing the sound, you might just be right onto something, Diminuendo!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

And combining the suggestions, maybe you can find it in here:


----------



## SergiuSerg (Feb 28, 2020)

Doesn't seem to be in that compilation.

Didn't have much time to seek more mixes to find this song today but I'll keep this tenor in mind anyway.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Sounds more like Antonio Cortis (La Favorita: Una vergine, un angel di Dio) than Gigli but realistically the sound clip is so distorted that it could be either Domenico Modugno singing "Volare (Nel Blu Dipinto Di Blu)" or Vic Damone's version of "You're Breaking My Heart" for all anyone knows...

This is how they list the "cut songs" on the Mafia 2 Wiki -

https://mafia2removedfeatures.fandom.com/wiki/Cut_Music

"In Mafia 2 Beta version Classical Radio played classical music and opera. Songs can be performed by opera singers of old times or the Czech Philharmonic Orchestra for the game.

Funiculi , Funicula
Figaro Aria from Verdi's La Traviata
And one unknown song in the demonstration ending."

(All of my versions of "La Traviata" seem to have cut the "Figaro Aria" completely out... )

The "one unknown song in the demonstration ending" is the OP's request and despite having listened to and listed several hundred arias and songs in the "Historic Opera Singers" thread there just isn't enough aural information to make an identification that would be anything other than a guess.


----------

